# Barneys Farm Violator Kush & Northern Lights



## mountain man (Oct 1, 2009)

The first few are wanting to be done......
My Smallest pots outdoors
 Violator kush on left, Nirvana Northern lights on right


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 2, 2009)

Very NICE!    You've got some nice dank buds going on there Mountain Man...

Peace!


----------



## prosport00 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lookin nice there mountain man!!!Just germed 2 nirvana NL's myself so I am pretty curious to see how your grow goes. This is my first grow but so far, things are looking good. How old are they?????  Heres some *green mojo coming your way and to a strong finish on those babies!!!*


----------



## mountain man (Oct 3, 2009)

That NL is pulled now at 7-8 weeks of flower. My indoor grow of a new holland strain, trainwreck, violator kush & Nirvana's Northern Lights was awesome. My favorite tasting stuff is the NL. It has a very citrusy smell and taste. I think its the best tasting stuff i have ever smoked in 35 years of puff'in. You will like it!  I also have a few NL's in the ground outside.
                                                     MM


----------



## prosport00 (Oct 3, 2009)

I smoked NL about 4 years ago and the memory has not left. I also see it is a easy grow for nube's. My bagseed is doin good but I will wait a couple of weeks and put up some pics of the NL's. Anyone have a opinion on the KAZAR X AFGHAN cross.  I have 2 of them also going but have not seen any info on them.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes, i do have something to say about the Northern Lights traits. By week 4 of flower, it has the LONGEST white hairs and coolest looking forming buds that i know of........


----------



## FlyingNatural (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice plants Daddy-o 
Stay Cool


----------



## mountain man (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, that Winston Churchill quote is Far out. Something i will remember for a long time.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

awesome buds...cant wait to clone my NL...


----------



## dekgib (Oct 3, 2009)

:holysheep: can not wait to get my hands on some of those beans


----------

